# Chipmaster variator oil level



## Richard B (Aug 1, 2014)

*My new Chipmaster (variator oil level question)*

I have acquired a ChipMaster and intend to drain and replace the oil in the variator. 

The sight glass has no level line (unlike the headstock and gearbox). Am I correct in assuming the oil should cover the sight glass completely (and no more). If so any idea home much oil this is. 

Just about to order some Shell Morlina s2 bl 10


----------



## samthedog (Aug 1, 2014)

G'day Richard. You are correct, just to the top of the sight glass is sufficient. If you fill past this, you will have the oil leak out via the axle as there are no O rings to seal the axle to the variator body.

The variator does not require much oil so a litre or two will be sufficient for this change and for several oil changes in the future.. I have info regarding the Chipmaster on my blog but chances are you have probably stumbled upon it through doing a google search:

http://wanderingaxeman.blogspot.no/2013/09/colchester-chipmaster-review.html

and more:

http://wanderingaxeman.blogspot.no/2013/03/colchester-chipmaster-oils-instruction.html

It sounds to me like you have a newer Chipmaster. Post some pics and show her off!!

Paul.


----------



## Richard B (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi yes your web site has been one of the few I've found. 

The serial number on the end is 3400 , there is another serial number on a small roundel inside the triangular cover which reads G2476. 

It has been converted to single phase (2hp as far as I can work out), its a large Brooke Crompton motor drawing 12.6 amp (240v). Just spent some time wiring up the forwards & reverse switch as the wiring was a bit 'lacking' . These are pictures from eBay before I bought it.

Had to (felt the urge to) buy some chucks to go with it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






- - - Updated - - -

I must say, having upgraded from a Myford Super 7, this is an awesome piece of machinary for the footprint.


----------



## samthedog (Aug 1, 2014)

That's a lovely looking machine. A Myford is not in the same league as a Chipmaster. Your top slide is of a different design to mine.

Since you are keeping the variator will the speed range remain the same? Also, how much did you get the machine for if you don't mind me asking?

Paul.


----------



## Richard B (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't mind telling, eBay £1370. But I had to pay another £400 to have it shipped down from Staffordshire to Surrey. Not complaining the guy who did it is very good and professional. He helped me get it through my garage and into the workshop (on rollers) and through a narrow doorway. Having heard horror stories about people tipping them over anic: I'm glad I used him. 

I'd recommend him to anyone needing a machine moved in the UK.

Thing was, I sold my Super 7 for £1450 ) 

I might move it myself the next time if/when I move house. Having seen it done, I have some idea of the principles. Did you know the lifting point is with a single bolt through the bed near the headstock? Perfectly balanced :bitingnails:


The single phase motor has a speed of 1450rpm, I think the three phase motor was comparable (please tell me if I'm wrong). So hopefully the speed should be unchanged.

I did a test cut before I bought it at about 2700rpm, a very fine finish on steel. I don't have a suds tank/pump yet.

I bought a 6" 4-jaw Pratt Burnerd chuck (NOS) with D1-3 from a retired Colchester service engineer £250, and I've just bought a NOS 8" 4-jaw Pratt Burnerd (NOS) plain back for £225. The 8" is very heavy!


----------



## rcflier (Aug 1, 2014)

Hmm, it looks like it could be the same age as Pauls.

Can you show us a picture of the variator and Matrix clutch?

I see nothing wrong with the top slide - does it have dual metric/Imperial dials?

And the cross slide has the t-slotted block mounted.

The serial number G2476 must be correct - yep, that would make it 1964's vintage (according to lathes.co.uk).

The serial number can also be found on apron and tailstock.

Cheers
Erik


----------



## samthedog (Aug 1, 2014)

It does look to be a similar age to mine. I think you did well on price as well as it looks to be in OK shape despite the paint brush finish. It is certainly a step up from the Myford and despite trying to find a better small lathe, I have not been able to find anything comparable within its weight category. 

I think you should get the same range of speeds with the single phase motor as the 3 phase. The Chipmaster has loads of torque and power with the 3 HP so the 2 HP should still serve you well. Just be aware that the 4 jaw chuck can't be spooled up as fast as the 3 jaw as it will fly apart.

If you don't have the manual just download it from my blog and print it out as it will help a great deal when figuring out the controls. When you test ran it, was the variator smooth and quiet?

Paul.


----------



## Richard B (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm away for a week I'll post some pictures of the variator and clutch when I'm back.

The variator was quiet, no banging or knocking. 

Bit confused re the clutch, although I've read you article which did help. 

If I screw the outer ring in then it takes up the free play, however then the clutch wont engage (as per your article). If I back off the outer ring to a suitable point I have about an 1/16" free play in the clutch assembly.


Yes it is dual gauged (metric / imperial), but I'm not sure how to engage the inner gauge ring.


----------



## Richard B (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's the variator.

Is the hole in the chassis to drain the oil out off (by the drain plug). Where I have very skillfully run the power cable to the motor. :thinking:


----------



## Richard B (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is the Matrix clutch


----------



## rcflier (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Richard.
It's been some time - is your CHippie up and running?
Right now I'm trying to make myself clean and assemble my Chippie,
so I can get on with finishing my shop. Try: www.lillebo.dk/wp

Cheers
Erik


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 25, 2015)

I know it's some time from the original post but would like to point out the rule of thumb with sight glasses when the machine is sitting stopped the oil should be halfway up the sight glass when you run the machine the oil level will drop sometimes out of view and return to halfway  when the machine is stopped if you fill past it you have overfilled. their has to be a contrast in color  the difference in color between overfilling and not enough is some times to subtle.


----------



## rcflier (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, the newer Chippies have not a sight glass, but rather a cylinder with a top, and with a slit cut in the side.
There is a red painted ring on it. That must be the recommended oil level and if overfilled, it just runs out the slit.
Rather clever. But it is a strange machine.


----------



## rcflier (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi again.
Well, I haven't done much to my Chippie except fixing the variator.
But someone persuaded me to write a little on the blog "model engineering norge".
And I put up a little on my own domain "lillebo.dk/wp". There are a few things you can/have to do in order to keep your variator alive.
(I'll remove my blog  soon, as I get spammed - wildly. And I don't like the Wordpress program. I'd rather use notebook)

Cheers
Erik


----------



## Richard Brake (Jul 27, 2021)

Just realized that was seven years ago. I have had to register under a new account as I had lost that email address. One house move later and finally trying to get the clutch sorted.


----------

